# Disposing water with paint



## BostonFern (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm a beginning artist. 

An art teacher told me not to dump the water for cleaning the brushes. Intead, wait until the color sinks to the bottom, then dump the clear water, wipe the color with paper and throw the paper to trash. 

The problem is that I painted two days, and today the water is not showing any sign of sedimentation. Same for the water with gusso I applied last night. 

How long does it take for the color to sink?


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh really? Interesting, never heard of such a thing before, I usually dump it right away. I don't know if that should be done or not but I usually do it and I haven't had any problems with it so far.


----------



## Yidahexposito (Jul 11, 2017)

Did he give you an explanation why?i dumped the water whenever i feel is not good anymore i dont think this matter anyways.i have been painting for years now.good luck


----------



## Cozylander (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah, I also can't imagine why and how this would make any difference. I'd be curious to hear an explanation on that as well. To me, it didn't make any difference even though I haven't been painting for too long.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

The only problem is cadmium paints, of which as little as possible should go down the sewer. There's no reason to use cadmiums, but if you do, use a rug or paper to squeeze as much paint as possible from the brush before you clean it in water.


----------

